# 4 ton fireside Ultras Stacked and ready!



## ktfinch2000 (Sep 20, 2008)

Well it took the wife, Neighbor and myself 2 hours to move 4 ton from driveway to basement. I also included a picture of my homemade pellet sifter. I open a few bags pour them in the tote then I sift them and dump them into my coal hod then I carry them up stairs to the stove. These pellets burn great by the way! Thanks


----------



## Randyb (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't use pellets at all, but now I'm curious, why do you have to sift them?


----------



## ktfinch2000 (Sep 22, 2008)

pellets come in bags and when you move them during shipping stacking etc. they break apart a little and when you dump this into your hopper the excess fines can pack together and bind up the auger in the stove.  I sift them to get most of the fines out before I load them in to the stove thanks


----------



## jrousell (Sep 22, 2008)

I was goign to ask the same thing about teh sifter.

I have not  had that problem  yet...


----------



## Shipper50 (Sep 22, 2008)

As being a past competition shooter who loaded his own, have you ever heard of a media separator? Dillon makes one where you could put a bunch of pellets in and turn the handle and out comes the good?

Just a thought if you were going to do a whole bunch at once.

Shipper


----------



## ktfinch2000 (Sep 23, 2008)

I figure this should do me good it cost me 16 bucks for the tote and strainer and I can keep all the mess in the basement. I load 3 or 4 bags of pellets into the tote and take 5 scoops with the strainer to fill my coal hod. Then its up the stairs to my stove to load so its easy enough. The coal hod just about fills my hopper with one load. The pellets really don't have many fines but I like to be sure there is not to much going into my stove.


----------



## jeff6443 (Sep 23, 2008)

What do you do with the fines   are you keeping a record of the weight  cus that will effect your cost   say one pound per bag loss    I dont know


----------



## ktfinch2000 (Sep 23, 2008)

I would say there is maybe a half ounce of fines maybe less. I'm just anal about keeping the stove clean. I have burned in it for about 2 days total and I have cleaned inside firebox and removed the side panels and gave it a quick vacuum twice. I know it will probably be cleaned a bit less when the stove is going 24/7 but I will still clean it out 1-2 times a week. thanks


----------

